# Vós, vostè



## 0stsee

Hola a tothom!

According to the grammar book I read, *vostè* comes across as more distant and colder than *vós*, which shows rather a cordial or familial respect (e.g. when children do not say *tu* to their parents, they'd use *vós* instead and not *vostè*).
The book was from 1997. So ten years ago.

How does the use of *tu/vosaltres*, *vós* and *vostè(s)* look like where you live?

Thank you!


Chris

PS: Podeu també respondre en valencià. Ho entenc prou bé.


----------



## ernest_

Hola Ostsee,

To some extent it depends on your personal style, but I find that most of the time people use tu/vosaltres and everybody seems to be happy with it. Vostè(s) is mostly used in  more formal settings, businesses and the like, like when you talk to a customer, but even then not always; vós I have only heard it when people address to a very old man or woman and want to show a lot of respect, so far I have never used it myself. And children normally use tu/vosaltres with their parents.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Vós* is still widely used in certain brouchures, newspaper ads or formal letters with a serious tone, though the the average citizen will think it's the plural.


----------



## xupxup

Em sembla que l'ús de vós i vostè depèn molt del dialecte. Per mi és normal fer servir el tu/vosaltres a casa i el vostè amb el avis i amb gent que no conec, sobretot si són vells, o si vull ser molt educat. L'ús de vosté amb els pares diria que s'ha perdut totalment per sota de la generació que ara tenen uns 50-60 anys. En canvi vós no ho he fet servir mai ni ho he sentit mai en algú que parli normalment, vull dir que no sigui en un acte oficial, o en literatura...


----------



## Mei

xupxup said:


> En canvi vós no ho he fet servir mai ni ho he sentit mai en algú que parli normalment, vull dir que no sigui en un acte oficial, o en literatura...



Jo igual, aquest "vós" no el faig servir i diria que només l'he vist en llibres o en pel·lícules.

Mei


----------



## Joannes

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> though the the average citizen will think it's the plural.


Perquè *vós* es fa servir com 'vosaltres' també o perquè és tant rar amb la significat 'vostè'? (o altra raó? )


----------



## Lumia

Jo sí que conec dues persones de menys de 40 anys que tracten els pares de *vós*; l'un és de Calldetenes, al costat de Vic, i l'altre és de Santa Eulàlia de Puigoriol, a prop de Prats de Lluçanès. I crec recordar que un altre conegut de Sagàs (Berguedà), entre 40 i 50, també usa aquest tractament, però no n'estic segura i hauré de confirmar-ho. Però aquest ús està en vies de desaparició perquè el tractament de tu amb els pares i els avis s'està imposant (se'm faria molt estrany sentir un nen tractar de vós/vostè als avis, tot i que jo ho feia, i impensable amb els pares).

Pel que fa a l'ús del *vós* fora de la relació familiar, a Osona i Berguedà segueix viu per adreçar-se a persones grans, a clients (en aquest cas, sovint queda poc definit si el tracte és de _vós_ o és un _vosaltres_) i a mossens i bisbes. Jo aquest sí que l'he fet servir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs precisament ahir vaig traduir una citació judicial i el secretari dels jutjats l'havia redactat amb el vós.


----------



## xupxup

> Jo sí que conec dues persones de menys de 40 anys que tracten els pares de *vós*; l'un és de Calldetenes, al costat de Vic, i l'altre és de Santa Eulàlia de Puigoriol, a prop de Prats de Lluçanès. I crec recordar que un altre conegut de Sagàs (Berguedà), entre 40 i 50, també usa aquest tractament, però no n'estic segura i hauré de confirmar-ho. Però aquest ús està en vies de desaparició perquè el tractament de tu amb els pares i els avis s'està imposant (se'm faria molt estrany sentir un nen tractar de vós/vostè als avis, tot i que jo ho feia, i impensable amb els pares).
> 
> Pel que fa a l'ús del *vós* fora de la relació familiar, a Osona i Berguedà segueix viu per adreçar-se a persones grans, a clients (en aquest cas, sovint queda poc definit si el tracte és de _vós_ o és un _vosaltres_) i a mossens i bisbes. Jo aquest sí que l'he fet servir.



Lumia, i aquesta gent, o en aquestes comarques, també fan/feu servir el vostè, en quins casos? O més aviat us sona estrany?


----------



## xeneize

Salut, a l'Alguer se diu *vostè*, però en plural no s'ampra normalment la forma _vostès_, i se deixa *vosaltros/es*.
*Vós* se diu en les pregadorias, amb la divinitat i també entre compares i comares.
A mos veure!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ara no ho recordo, però no hi diuen *valtros*, en comptes de *vosaltros*?

Ai, com trobo a faltar l'Alguer ed un tuffino negli scogli della Speranza


----------



## xeneize

Pot ésser que se pronunci més o manco aixì (no lo sé)...Però escrit es *vosaltros* 

L'estiu s'és terminat en aquì també i ja no hi ha gent per la ciutat...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Recupero aquest fil perquè ahir mentre feia la planxa escoltava Serrat i vaig caure que la cançó Pare presenta un bon poti-poti de *vós* i *vostè*. Suposo que podem perdonar el meu veí del Poble-sec perquè segur que ho va fer per motius de rima. De tota manera, no deixa de ser un exemple curiós; a més, la generació de Serrat segur que va ser de les darreres en fer servir el vós per adreçar-se als més grans, o sigui que no deixa de ser un document interessant.

*Pare, digueu-me què*
*li han fet al riu que ja no canta*

Vs.

*Pare, abans que torni l´estiu*
*i amagui tot el que és viu*

Si no ho recordo malament, penso que el mateix passa en la canço de la mestra.


----------



## ernest_

Hola Traductora,



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Pare, digueu-me què*
> *li han fet al riu que ja no canta*
> 
> Vs.
> 
> *Pare, abans que torni l´estiu*
> *i amagui tot el que és viu*



En el segon cas, el subjecte no seria "l'estiu"?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs tens tota la raó, Ernestillo. Fixa't que sense llegir la lletra jo mai no havia escoltat la conjunció i feia la meva interpretació personal de la cançó (és a dir, entenia que li deia al pare que amagués tot el que era viu perquè l'estiu no s'ho endugués).

Però fixa't en la cancó "Per a la meva mestra": aquí la combinació de vós i vostè és descarada: joan-manuel-can-per-a-la-meva-mestra-lyrics

Bona nit tingui/tingueu 

Montse


----------



## Lumia

Traductora, tens tota la raó. Serrat navega constantment en l'ús del vós i del vostè. Tant a _Cançó per a la meva mestra _com a _Pare_; no en els versos que has posat, sinó en uns altres:

"Sense llenya i sense peixos, pare,
ens caldrà cremar la barca,
llaurar el blat entre les enrunes, pare
i tancar amb tres panys la casa
i deia vostè..."

http://www.cancioneros.com/nc.php?NM=2064

Durant tota la cançó tracta de _vós_ i en aquest vers se li escapa el _vostè_.

En alguna versió fins i tot he trobat "i dèieu vostè..." (http://www.acords.net/lletra.php?titol=Pare&grup=JoanManelSerrat), que ja és el súmmum de la incoherència.

Em sembla que el problema és justament que en la seva parla el _vós_ ja deu haver desaparegut i quan prova d'usar-lo de vegades comet errors d'aquest tipus. 

Aquest és, per exemple, un dels principals problemes que es troben corregint exàmens de nivell C i D en l'apartat de les cartes i que es penalitza a la coherència. Sol ser gent que tria d'escriure la carta de _vós_ perquè creu que és més formal o més adequat, però com que no hi estan acostumats, acaben fent un poti-poti de tractaments bastant impressionant.

Nota al marge: Ja puc posar enllaços!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Lumia. Sento haver-me equivocat en el primer cas i no haver posat el millor exemple.

Pobre Joan Manuel! Esperem que no se'ns enfadi!


----------



## Floca

A gran part de Mallorca la forma normal de respecte és el "vós", i el "vostè" no s'utilitza; vull dir que es pot sentir espontàniament, en boca de joves adreçant-se a gent gran, o a prsones desconegudes. També als pares, però menys.


----------



## merquiades

Hola!  Les persones que encara conserven l'ús de "vós" a la seva parla en lloc de "vosté", l'utilizen amb les formes del plural com (vosaltres)?.... Per exemple:  [Vós, senyora, ha de trucar la vostra mare, vos/us donarà l'informació que necessiteu]... Està ben dit?  No estic segur, jo suposo que es fa servir com "vous" en francès.  Si és el cas, diem que "vós" és singular pero amb la conjugació de la segona personal del plural.  Doncs, en parlar mai no podem saber si es tracta del "singular formal" o "plural informal"....  I el plural de "vós" és també "vós" com en francès, o és "vostés" o potser "vosaltres"?  Direu.... [vos(altres), senyores, sabeu?] Ja he llegit tot el fil, i veig que només fan servir el "vós" en zones rurals i a les illes.  Us estranyaria que algú us tractés de "vós"? Gràcies.


----------



## ACQM

Pel que sembla, per aquí a Manresa, el vós molt ultilitzat fa uns anys, va quedant desplaçat pel vostè per influència del castellà en que la forma vos (a Espanya) es un arcaisme. 

Tot i això, encara trobes gent que parlen als avis de vós ("Vós iaia, vindreu a dinar el diumenge?") i sovint la gent gran agreix ser tractada de vós i no de vostès, a les botigues, per exemple, com també ha comentat un company.

També sembla que hi ha una voluntat de recuperar la forma vós, que és com els mossos d'esquadra están instruïts per dirigir-se als ciutadans.


----------



## ryba

Floca said:


> A gran part de Mallorca la forma normal de respecte  és el "vós", i el "vostè" no s'utilitza; vull dir que es pot sentir  espontàniament, en boca de joves adreçant-se a gent gran, o a persones  desconegudes. També als pares, però menys.



Mira tu, que interessant! Fins ara només sabia que se segueix usant de forma normal i natural (fins i tot diria, abundantment) a Catalunya Nord on l'influència occitana i (sobretot més recentment) francesa han contribuït a la seva preservació.


ACQM said:


> Tot i això, encara trobes gent que parlen als avis de vós ("Vós iaia, vindreu a dinar el diumenge?") i sovint la gent gran agreix ser tractada de vós i no de vostès, a les botigues, per exemple, com també ha comentat un company.


Disculpa, ACQM, però «agreix» és del verb agrir, sí? Vol dir que NO els agrada que els tractin de vós?


----------



## Pinairun

ryba said:


> Mira tu, que interessant! Fins ara només sabia que se segueix usant de forma normal i natural (fins i tot diria, abundantment) a Catalunya Nord on l'influència occitana i (sobretot més recentment) francesa han contribuït a la seva preservació.
> 
> Disculpa, ACQM, però «agreix» és del verb agrir, sí? Vol dir que NO els agrada que els tractin de vós?


 
Segurament ACQM volia dir "agr*a*eix" del verb _agrair,_ correspondre amb gratitud.


----------



## ACQM

Pinairun said:


> Segurament ACQM volia dir "agr*a*eix" del verb _agrair,_ correspondre amb gratitud.



Sí, hi tant que volia dir "agraeix", disculpeu l'errada. Doncs, això, aquí la gent gran prefereix ser tractada de "vós" que de "vostè", suposo que denota respecte i és proper alhora, però el "vostè" sembla més distant.


----------



## ryba

Aaah, moltes gràcies. Als dos!


----------



## ryba

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Vós* is still widely used in certain brouchures, newspaper ads or formal letters with a serious tone, though the the average citizen will think it's the plural.



Una pregunta. Creieu que aquests són exemples del tractament de vós?

«Disculpeu les molèsties, treballem per vostès»

«Trenqueu-lo en cas d'incendi»

«No us estacioneu al passadís.
No estacionarse en el pasillo.
Keep the corridor clear.»

© ryba
lloc: Metro de Barcelona


----------



## ACQM

ryba said:


> Una pregunta. Creieu que aquests són exemples del tractament de vós?
> 
> «Disculpeu les molèsties, treballem per vostès»
> 
> «Trenqueu-lo en cas d'incendi»
> 
> «No us estacioneu al passadís.
> No estacionarse en el pasillo.
> Keep the corridor clear.»
> 
> © ryba
> lloc: Metro de Barcelona



En principi, aquesta segona persona del plural pels cartells i avisos, hauria de ser un ús de vós, però com es veu en el primer exemple (barrerja vós i vostès) molta gent no ho té gens clar, sovint pensen que es un plural corrent (vosaltres) o no saben molt bé què.

PD Això d'"estacionar-se/estacionarse" sona espantós, oi?


----------



## ursu-lab

ACQM said:


> PD Això d'"estacionar-se/estacionarse" sona espantós, oi?



Deu ser perquè avui dia la gent entra al metro amb les coses més  estranyes: bicis, patinets, cotxets, carros, etc. 

Sí, jo també considero que és horrible com a sinònim d'aturar-se o deternir-se.


----------



## xerroclar

Pel que he sentit sempre, si més no a Osona, els graus de familiaritat en la conversa serien aquests tres:
*vostè* per a gent important o sense cap afinitat.
*vós* per a gent gran, clients, o la manera de tractar des d'una administració al ciutadà.
*Tu *quan hi ha una confiança amb l'interlocutor.

De fet si parles amb una persona gran o ella parla amb tu normalment es fa servir el vós. I en teoria els rètols dels establiments públics s'haurien de rotular d'aquesta manera. És més natural _tanqueu la porta_ que no pas _tanquin la porta_, i no diguem _tanqui la porta._


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Ahir vaig llegir una entrevista amb l'eminent filòleg Joan Veny on el Sr. Veny era tractat de vós (implícitament, ja que la persona era sempre la segona del plural), la qual entrevista datava de l'estiu passat (2014). Això va cridar-me l'atenció i ha sigut precisament el meu motiu per buscar com i quan precisament s'utilitzava aquesta forma de cortesia. Suposo que en el seu cas conflueixen dos factors: la sua edat i els seus mèrits en el camp de la filologia.

Algú podria dir si "vós" com forma de tractament és viu a les Illes?


----------



## ernest_

A les Illes específicament no ho sé, però en el context que descrius no resulta gens estrany el tractament de vós: és una persona gran i la conversa és formal; per tant el tractament de vós és apropiat. Si el filòleg hagués estat més jove, probablement el tractament hauria estat de vostè.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

A les Illes, ja en fa uns quants anys, jo sentí bastantes voltes que a les persones de "certa" edat se les tractava de vos i he continuat llegint-ho en textos periodístics. Ara be, a la Catalunya Central la meua concunyada tractava sa mare de vos, i fa pocs anys que faltà. 

Salutacions


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Moltes gràcies, Ernest
UPD: i Elxenc també.


----------



## Lotusarah

"En català, el tractament de _vostè_ és antic i arrelat, i denota formalitat i distanciament respecte a la persona destinatària. A vegades, però, pot induir a confusions. Per exemple:
_Sobre la partida enviada al senyor Canons, li faig saber que li he enviat el seu albarà._
En aquesta frase, la tercera persona del singular, que és la que usa el tractament de _vostè_, pot provocar ambigüitats (de qui és l'albarà, del senyor Canons o del destinatari del missatge?). Així mateix, el tractament de _vostè_ també obliga a distingir entre masculí i femení pel que fa a l'ús de pronoms febles. Per exemple:
_Aprofito l'ocasió per saludar-lo_ (si es tracta d'un home)
_Aprofito l'ocasió_ _per saludar-la _(si es tracta d'una dona)
Per tot això, en llenguatge administratiu és preferible usar el tractament de _vós_ (segona persona del plural). Per exemple:
_us comunico_
_em plau convidar-vos_
_la vostra carta_
_el vostre escrit_
Aquest tractament estalvia els problemes d'ambigüitats i les formes dobles de masculí o femení, i contribueix a un ús no sexista de la llengua. A més, no té el to distant del _vostè_, i és més adequat per al tracte formal però planer que requereix un servei públic com el de l'Administració. Així, tant si ens adrecem a un home com a una dona es pot dir: 
_Aprofito l'ocasió per saludar-vos _(i no _A__profito l'ocasió per saludar-lo/la_).
_Us convidem a les jornades_ (i no _El/la convidem a les jornades_).
D'altra banda, cal vigilar de no barrejar tots dos tractaments en un mateix document."
Font: Optimot (fitxa 122/4)


----------

